# Apex Construction Services (800apex.com) - Oceanside



## myprivateaccount2011 (Apr 16, 2015)

just when things seemed to be going good again, they are screwing it up again. things were great when shadow was there, then he quit and they stopped paying me for work I did in july, august and September. even after many demands they did not respond. then shadow returns in December and one of the 1st things he implements is getting everyone paid who had not been paid and, gets me paid. I feel happy again, so I start doing orders but then shadow leaves them again for reasons unknown to me and now they are not paying me again.

has or is anyone going through the same issues? we should reach out to one another and file a class action or something. they are obviously being paid for the work we do...WE SHOULD BE PAID FOR THE WORK WE DO. personally, I some times did not agree with the way shadow did things but at least we got paid. how could Apex let someone so good go. I can't afford to work for free anymore. I mean, I never could but I can't anymore.


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

Shadow is running a Shadow Acct and Shadow business?


----------



## cover2 (Apr 3, 2013)

myprivateaccount2011 said:


> just when things seemed to be going good again, they are screwing it up again. things were great when shadow was there, then he quit and they stopped paying me for work I did in july, august and September. even after many demands they did not respond. then shadow returns in December and one of the 1st things he implements is getting everyone paid who had not been paid and, gets me paid. I feel happy again, so I start doing orders but then shadow leaves them again for reasons unknown to me and now they are not paying me again.
> 
> has or is anyone going through the same issues? we should reach out to one another and file a class action or something. they are obviously being paid for the work we do...WE SHOULD BE PAID FOR THE WORK WE DO. personally, I some times did not agree with the way shadow did things but at least we got paid. how could Apex let someone so good go. I can't afford to work for free anymore. I mean, I never could but I can't anymore.
> 
> ...


----------



## myprivateaccount2011 (Apr 16, 2015)

mind sending me the contact info? i'd like to see if he is accepting in my city


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

You haven't taken legal action at all???
If you haven't been paid then they violated the contract and you're not bound to it any longer sue them fro fraud and theft...

People have to stop waiting 6-8 months before they start trying to collect...over 30 days lien the property and sue and let the courts sort it out


----------



## theppreo (May 13, 2015)

Doesn't this sound a little fishy to you? Why is this person bragging about so much about the such "Shadow" lmao. Sounds to me like the such "Shadow" is bragging about himself and is trying to promote his own "business" GOOD TRY SHADOW. How about we hear and get information for our self or lets hear someone ELSE besides this shadow lol. I worked with Shadow before in TruAssets and well we all pretty much know the reputation of TruAssets. (nothing else needs to be told here) lol sneeky shadow as always!!! This post just made me want to get my personal opinion on apex to write a REAL comment on them as a REAL contractor :lol:


----------



## myprivateaccount2011 (Apr 16, 2015)

theppreo said:


> Doesn't this sound a little fishy to you? Why is this person bragging about so much about the such "Shadow" lmao. Sounds to me like the such "Shadow" is bragging about himself and is trying to promote his own "business" GOOD TRY SHADOW. How about we hear and get information for our self or lets hear someone ELSE besides this shadow lol. I worked with Shadow before in TruAssets and well we all pretty much know the reputation of TruAssets. (nothing else needs to be told here) lol sneeky shadow as always!!! This post just made me want to get my personal opinion on apex to write a REAL comment on them as a REAL contractor :lol:


1st off I am a female. 2nd, learn some manners. you are obviously someone who has no knowledge of anything which is why you said you used to work with him. I would say I hope this never happens to you but then it wouldn't be true. You will get what you deserve for posting your negative unsolicited feedback. Did you mother not teach you to keep your nasty comments to yourself? If she didn't then shame on her and no wonder you are the way you are. Pray to Jesus Christ our Lord and Savior:innocent:


----------



## myprivateaccount2011 (Apr 16, 2015)

Cleanupman said:


> You haven't taken legal action at all???
> If you haven't been paid then they violated the contract and you're not bound to it any longer sue them fro fraud and theft...
> 
> People have to stop waiting 6-8 months before they start trying to collect...over 30 days lien the property and sue and let the courts sort it out


I believed them when they said they were going to pay. Shame on me for having an open heart and willing to give others the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## PPPrincessNOT (Nov 11, 2013)

myprivateaccount2011 said:


> I believed them when they said they were going to pay. Shame on me for having an open heart and willing to give others the benefit of the doubt.


 You see how far giving the benefit of the doubt got you. 
Pull ALL your records together and lein everything you can.. That's the only way you will see a dime. If you want to try one last time fill out all the paperwork and send it to the highest up contact you have there. Better yet if you can find out who the got the work from CC them as well. Give them a drop dead date. 10 days to get you a check and on day 11 head on over to the court house and file away.

As a woman in this business as well, let me give you a bit of advice,
you need to grow a thicker skin. Your talking to a bunch of jaded folks mainly guys, don't expect warm fuzzy hand holding to guide you thru. This is a male dominated industry. I know it doesn't sound very PC and it prolly aint.. But it is what it is.......


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Princess, you are right that it is a male dominated industry, but a few of the biggest crooks I'v eseen have also been females, ie Buczek. There was an order mill out of Missouri a few years ago that was little more than a strip mall suite operated by a dozen gals. I was contacted by some ex subs that were put thru the ringer by these sweethearts and needed some help after the fact.

You are also on the money when it it comes to getting some calluses. We aren't doing anyone a favor by sugar coating how this biz operates. If I worried about hurt feelings and sparing the bloody truths I'd be doing little more than leading a lamb out to slaughter.


----------



## PPPrincessNOT (Nov 11, 2013)

GTX63 said:


> Princess, you are right that it is a male dominated industry, but a few of the biggest crooks I'v eseen have also been females, ie Buczek. There was an order mill out of Missouri a few years ago that was little more than a strip mall suite operated by a dozen gals. I was contacted by some ex subs that were put thru the ringer by these sweethearts and needed some help after the fact.
> 
> You are also on the money when it it comes to getting some calluses. We aren't doing anyone a favor by sugar coating how this biz operates. If I worried about hurt feelings and sparing the bloody truths I'd be doing little more than leading a lamb out to slaughter.


 TY, and you are kinda proving my point. Those "sweethearts" used the whole Im a girl you can get one over on me to their advantage. Gawd makes me wanna scream when I see that crap.
Guess what I can swing a hammer better then most guys, Wrench my car too.. 
Nothing pizzes me off more then the whole "youre a girl let me explain this to you."
After doing this for as long as I have lol I prolly have a bigger "set" then most of ya'll!! 
(no offence lmmao)
Melody..
(thinking of promoting myself from Princess to Queen)


----------

